# Apple TV + Time Capsule



## nestea (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis novice dans l'univers Mac et je n'arrive pas à faire mon choix. 
Je m'explique:
Je suis actuellement en possession de 2 DD multimédia 500go et 1To.
J'aimerais passer sur 1 seul DD et pouvoir diffuser le contenus sur un de mes 2 téléviseurs ou sur mon mac sans avoir à tout débrancher à chaque fois.
J'ai donc penser à me procurer une Time Capsule 1G et remplacer le DD par un 2G (j'ai cru comprendre sur le forum que c'est possible) puis utiliser l'apple Tv comme passerelle. Pour le 2eme televiseur, je n'aurai que la débrancher pour la rebrancher sur le second téléviseur sur lequel je ne compte m'en servir qu'occasionnellement.
Le gros soucis, c'est que l'Apple Tv ne prend que très peu de format en charge et j'aimerais trouver un moyen de pouvoir lire mes formats audios et vidéos tels que AVI, WAV, MOV, Divx, Mp3, WMA, FLAC... Enfin tous quoi! 
J'ai cru comprendre sur le forum qu'il est possible de patcher l'Apple Tv mais est-ce valable pour tous les formats? 
Enfin voilà, si vous aviez une solution à me proposer pour palier à tous ça, ça serait vraiment top 
Merci d'avance


----------



## nestea (14 Décembre 2010)

Personne pour m'aider?


----------

